
Show HN: I made a simple and registration-free alternative to Google Finance - michaelsjoeberg
https://www.modelmode.io
======
stocktech
FYI - clicking through to create a portfolio, my corporate firewall blocks it
as malware. Idk how you fix that though.

~~~
codegeek
This site has a JS Miner which is probably the reason why your firewall
blocked it. See previous submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18237457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18237457)

OP: JS Miners are not seen as a good thing so you need to be upfront when
posting sites like this. This is your second submission and seems like JS
miner is still there.

